# Navigation & data plan



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

Does the M3 get navigation traffic/supercharger live status updates W/O phone connected, and if so do you need to buy a data plan?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

/billy said:


> Does the M3 get navigation traffic/supercharger live status updates W/O phone connected, and if so do you need to buy a data plan?


The car has traffic aware navigation as well as live supercharger status. It comes with LTE and no mention of whether or not we will have to eventually pay for that service.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

This was exactly my question to the Tesla delivery specialist when I picked up my M3. He stated that the Celluar (for navigation, traffic, car updates, [future web browser?]) and streaming radio (slacker radio) services are LIFETIME FREE of charge.

He wasn't 100% sure who provides the service, but believes it's AT&T LTE network.


----------

